# Roamie Plus vs Pro



## Hookd (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi all,

I am giving up DirecTV and I am going to FiOs. So far I HATE Vz's DVR box and I am going to get a Tivo again. 

What is the difference between the Plus and the Pro besides the drive size? 

With FiOS, can I still do 'on-demand', not that I found that useful either.

If I get the Mini's with it, can they pause/ rewind live programming too? Or just the main box.

Is there a way to transfer the 'lifetime' membership from a DirecTv box to a new Roamie? 


Thanks for any advice


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Only diff between Pro and Plus is hard drive size. I have the Pro. Love it.

FiOS on demand, as I understand it, NO, can't get it through TiVo.

Mini's yes, you should be able to pause, rewind, ff, etc...with my MoCA connection, I find it almost as good as when watching it off of main TiVo unit.

Lifetime transfer - good luck but don't hold your breath. Best you can hope for is being able to get multi service discount.


----------



## Hookd (Oct 28, 2002)

dbattaglia001 said:


> Only diff between Pro and Plus is hard drive size. I have the Pro. Love it.
> 
> FiOS on demand, as I understand it, NO, can't get it through TiVo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.. I really love Tivo Service.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

they wouldnt let me transfer lifetime from my directv tivo when i switched to verizon 4 years ago.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

I went with the plus as yes the only diff is hard drive size, nothing else. If I need a bigger hard drive I can upgrade for cheaper than 200.00 down the road.

----------------------------------------------
Roamio Plus (Master)
3 Tivo Mini's (living room and kids rooms)
3 x Premiers (2 sold, 1 retired)
Tivo series 3 HD (sold)
Tivo series 2 with PLS (retired)
MoCA
CC: Cisco PK802
TA: Cisco STA1520
T.W. Brighthouse Tampabay - Moving to Verizon Fios


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I upgraded the plus hard drive 30 seconds after opening the box. There is no reason at all to purchase a pro. Unless you like getting ripped off.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

vurbano said:


> There is no reason at all to purchase a pro. Unless you like getting ripped off.


Some people don't want to mess with buying a hard drive and installing it. To them, the extra money may be worth it.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I was planning on getting the Plus when they ran the Advisory Panel discount offer. The only reason that I got the Pro was that I realized that after the discounts, the cost of the bigger hard drive was going to be more than the difference in price between the two.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

vurbano said:


> Unless you like getting ripped off.





rainwater said:


> Some people don't want to mess with buying a hard drive and installing it. To them, the extra money may be worth it.


It also disqualifies you from participating in TiVo beta programs.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

You can get some codes on Ebay that will bring the cost down to far less than you'd pay normally. The difference between pro and plus is $100 and you can't buy a 3gb hd for that. No I don't sell them but I did use one.


----------



## pauldy (Feb 4, 2002)

You can get a 3TB for 100, you can also get 6TB for 300 so... like anything you have to weight the pros and cons for yourself.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

moyekj said:


> It also disqualifies you from participating in TiVo beta programs.


Not to mention voiding the warranty. To some people, that is a concern.


----------



## Hookd (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for all the responses..

There was a discounted price on Amazon so I did go with the Pro. I have added drives to my Directv boxes before but I didn't really have to time to worry about that now. The extra $200 was worth my time and I got a extra back from the gov't. 

Setting it up wasn't hard... and I love that I can have Netflix, Amazon Prime etc in one place. I have to see if I can link my Itunes account to it too. 

My one question is that I can't switch between two stations and have them both buffered (rewind-able). Is there some setting I have to adjust?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Amazon Prime Instant streaming isn't available yet. But rumor is it will be. (Only downloaded purchases and rentals are supported right now.)

All 6 tuners are constantly buffering. Are you pressing the Enter/Last button to jump between channels? Instead, you can toggle through all the tuners by hitting the Live TV button repeatedly, or hitting Info and pressing down.


----------



## Hookd (Oct 28, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Amazon Prime Instant streaming isn't available yet. But rumor is it will be. (Only downloaded purchases and rentals are supported right now.)
> 
> All 6 tuners are constantly buffering. Are you pressing the Enter/Last button to jump between channels? Instead, you can toggle through all the tuners by hitting the Live TV button repeatedly, or hitting Info and pressing down.


Yes, I was hitting the "Enter/Last" to toggle between channels and it wasn't working that way.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Hookd said:


> Setting it up wasn't hard... and I love that I can have Netflix, Amazon Prime etc in one place. I have to see if I can link my Itunes account to it too.


Only has Amazon Instant video not Amazon Prime video - Ya I know confusing. With Amazon Instant you can only download owned or rented videos (you can NOT stream the "free" videos including with your Amazon Prime subscription). I don't think you can link your Itunes account might be wrong. 


Hookd said:


> My one question is that I can't switch between two stations and have them both buffered (rewind-able). Is there some setting I have to adjust?


buffer should hold for each channel but honestly if you want to be safe hit record. I used to use buffers to watch the news nearly live and ended up accidentally dumping buffer one to many times now I just record everything.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Hookd said:


> Yes, I was hitting the "Enter/Last" to toggle between channels and it wasn't working that way.


Enter/Last will work as long as you have your tuners set up right. The two channels you're swapping between have to be on different tuners so each will have a buffer. So one way of ensuring "Enter" will work like you want is:
1. tune to desired channel 1.
2. switch to a different tuner via the live-tv button.
3. tune to desired channel 2
4. tune to desired channel 1 (just switches back to your first tuner)
Now "Enter" will swap between channel 1 and channel 2, with live-tv buffers working on both channels.


----------

